# Freebox Revolution et Time Capsule



## wakatou (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'une Time Capsule 2 To pour stocker mes films  et photos. Je ne trouve pas de tuto pour les synchros entre la Time Capsule et la Freebox. Je souhaiterais :

- utiliser le Wifi de la Time Capsule à la place de celui de Free
- lire les fichiers Films stockés sur ma Time Capsule depuis la section Disque Dur de la Freebox.

J'ai branché la Time Capsule en Ethernet sur la Freebox mais celle ci ne reconnait par le DD de la Time Capsule.

Pourriez vous m'aider ?

Merci

Wakatou


----------



## wakatou (5 Mars 2012)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## Pascal89 (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

Je suis dans le même cas et, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. En revanche si solution il y a, je suis preneur


----------



## Tuncurry (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
_- utiliser le Wifi de la Time Capsule à la place de celui de Free :_ Pas de difficulté. Une fois la TC branchée en rj45 à la Freebox, activer un réseau wifi sur la TC et désactiver le wifi sur la Freebox qui reste en mode routeur.
le DHCP peut etre laissé sur la Free ou reporté sur la TC. (dans ce cas; désactiver le mode routeur->mode pont sur la TC)

_- lire les fichiers Films stockés sur ma Time Capsule depuis la section Disque Dur de la Freebox._:
C'est pas possible. La Free et la TC se comportent comme 2 NAS indépendants. Pour lire le disque de la TC, aller dans "Mes fichiers" puis "disque dur TC". De là on peut lire ses vidéos.

_J'ai branché la Time Capsule en Ethernet sur la Freebox mais celle ci ne reconnait par le DD de la Time Capsule._
Tu dosi voir le disque dur depuis le menu "mes fichiers"

A+


----------



## Saveriu (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur le forum et moi aussi je suis dans le même cas que vous.
J'ai quelques questions techniques à propos de ce sujet.
J'ai constaté que le réseau Wifi de la TC était beaucoup plus performant que celui de la FBR (Freebox révolution), je vais donc, comme vous, utiliser le Wifi N de la TC.



> _- utiliser le Wifi de la Time Capsule à la place de celui de Free :_


Il est vrai que de mettre la FBR en bridge en laissant le routage sur la TC empêche l'utilisation de plusieurs fonctionnalités intéressantes.  
On parle donc de brancher l'interface WAN de la TC au LAN de la FBR, sans mode bridge. Il y a donc un "problème" de double routage NAT, me trompe-je? 
Par contre j'ai du mal à saisir la technique de mettre la TC en bridge (interface TC LAN - interface FBR LAN donc?)... Elle fonctionnerait comme un switch Wifi??? (et ethernet accessoirement). 
Dans ce cas la on aura pas de problème de double nating mais de double ARP requesting (est-ce si grave au final?). 
De plus, aura t-elle une IP tout de même pour accéder à son NAS interne ainsi qu'aux DD connectés en USB (accessibles via le player)?

Merci et bonne continuation


----------



## wakatou (6 Mars 2012)

Tuncurry,

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse mais je ne vois pas de section "mes fichiers" dans le menu de la Freebox Revolution. Il y a bien un menu "mes videos" mais dans lequel il n'y aucun fichier ou aucun disque dur reconnu.

As tu une autre solution ? La TC et la Freebox sont bien connectés en Ethernet.

Merci pour ton aide.

Wakatou


----------



## wakatou (7 Mars 2012)

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

Merci

Wakatou


----------



## Saveriu (8 Mars 2012)

Salut,
Essaie dans "Mes disques" tout à droite.


----------



## wakatou (8 Mars 2012)

A l'aide, impossible de voir la Time Capsule depuis la Freebox Revolution. J'ai regardé dans toutes les sections  du menu Freebox, introuvable. Quelle est la solution ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Wakatou


----------



## wakatou (9 Mars 2012)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## drs (9 Mars 2012)

Saveriu a dit:


> On parle donc de brancher l'interface WAN de la TC au LAN de la FBR, sans mode bridge. Il y a donc un "problème" de double routage NAT, me trompe-je?


Non seulement tu ne te trompes pas, mais en plus la TC n'accepte pas le double NAT. Elle te dire "double NAT" et refusera de fonctionner pour te donner accès à internet.



Saveriu a dit:


> Par contre j'ai du mal à saisir la technique de mettre la TC en bridge (interface TC LAN - interface FBR LAN donc?)... Elle fonctionnerait comme un switch Wifi??? (et ethernet accessoirement).
> Dans ce cas la on aura pas de problème de double nating mais de double ARP requesting (est-ce si grave au final?).
> De plus, aura t-elle une IP tout de même pour accéder à son NAS interne ainsi qu'aux DD connectés en USB (accessibles via le player)?
> 
> Merci et bonne continuation



Pas de soucis de ce coté là, elle fonctionnera comme une borne wifi standard (qui accepte plusieurs connexions simultanées) mais ne fera plus de routage.


----------



## wakatou (11 Mars 2012)

Salut,

Pas de problème pour utiliser le Wifi de la Time Capsule.

Par contre, gros problème pour voir le disque dur de la Time Capsule avec tous mes films depuis la Freebox Revolution. Le branchement en Ethernet ou en USB entre les 2 ne donne rien. Quelle est la solution ?

Merci

Wakatou


----------



## drs (11 Mars 2012)

wakatou a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pas de problème pour utiliser le Wifi de la Time Capsule.
> 
> ...



ce genre de chose n'est, à mon sens, pas possible. Si c'est comme la V5, tu peux y accéder en ftp, mais pas en partage de fichiers


----------



## loicrab (20 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, je deterre un peu ce topic car il me semble etre le bon topic pour le probleme que je rencontre.
Voila j'ai installé chez moi une TC 2go (acheté la semaine derniere) de cette facon:
Freebox (V6) => Ethernet => TC => Wifi => Nos ordis (je vis dans une colocation)
La plupart du temps je n'ai aucun probleme, mais assez regulierement j'ai une erreur, les pc sont bien connectés au reseau wifi de la TC, mais la connection Internet n'est pas faite. Je dois alors redemarrer la TC pour recuperer Internet.
J'ai desactivé le mode routeur de la Freebox afin que la TC prenne le relais (mais n'ai rien changé dans les parametré) et s'occupe donc de la diffusion de la source Interet de  A a Z.
J'aimerai donc faire en sorte de ne plus avoir ces pertes de connexion, car mes colos sont des quiches en informatique et redemarrer une TC est trop compliqué a leurs yeux.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## loicrab (27 Août 2012)

Bon j'ai "résolu" mon probleme, j'ai finalement repassé la Freebox en routeur et la TC en mode pont


----------



## PEREAR (30 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire pour accéder d'un PC extérieur et /ou d'un mac à la TC connecté via une FREEBOX REVOLUTION ?

Si oui :
1.comment doit-on configurer la TC précisément ?
2.Comment accède-t-on via internet de l'extérieur à la TC ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## drs (30 Septembre 2012)

Comment est configurée ta fb (routeur?) et ta tc?


----------



## tohoms (27 Novembre 2013)

Salut,

Le topic est vieux d'un an donc je croise les doigts pour que le problème soit maintenant résolu car je suis dans la même situation :
- Une Freebox Revolution en mode routeur
- Une Airport Extreme (V4) en mode bridge 
- Un DD branché sur l'Airport Extreme

Je souhaiterais pouvoir accéder au DD depuis la Freebox Revolution mais pour l'instant il n'apparait pas dans "Mes Disques" depuis le menu de la Freebox...

Donc est-ce définitivement impossible ou existe-t-il une solution ?

Merci,
Thomas


----------



## Kiwan (3 Février 2014)

Bon visiblement je suis dans le même cas, j'aimerais lire le contenu du disque dur de la Time Capsule sur la freebox révolution mais je n'ai pas trouvé non plus...


----------

